# NASA plans permanent outpost on moon by 2024



## warspite (7 Dec 2006)

Well NASA wants to put a base on the moon....
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2006/12/05/moon-base.html

And now it appears Russia wants to be in on it...
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/12/07/russia-moon-base.html


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Dec 2006)

Well would you look at that. Another space race!! I will be 34, can I go up?


----------



## Brad Sallows (7 Dec 2006)

NASA, eh?  I'll bet the "permanent outpost" consists of a "blue rocket" dropped on a flyby.


----------



## DBA (7 Dec 2006)

> Russia plans to contribute technology rather than money to NASA's project



That says it all. They want to sell stuff to NASA.


----------



## OceanBonfire (9 Jul 2021)

> Northrop Grumman Corp won a NASA contract worth $935 million to develop living quarters for the U.S. space agency's planned outpost in lunar orbit, the weapons maker said on Friday.
> 
> Astronauts will live and conduct research in the Habitation And Logistics Outpost (HALO) made by Northrop for the lunar Gateway - a vital component of NASA's Artemis moon program.
> 
> ...











						Northrop to build homes on moon orbit under $935 mln NASA contract
					

Northrop Grumman Corp (NOC.N) won a NASA contract worth $935 million to develop living quarters for the U.S. space agency's planned outpost in lunar orbit, the weapons maker said on Friday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Pieman (23 Jul 2021)

I happen to be in a research group building a rover prototype to look for ice on the moon in an effort to help locate a moon base area. Thing is, NASA has a habit of changing directions. Especially when it comes to the moon. It's very likely that it will be done by a private venture with some help from NASA, if ever. There is a Moon flyby in 2023 with SpaceX paid for by a Japanese Billionaire. This coming September will be a SpaceX launch of four civilians in an effort to raise money for a children's hospital putting them in a couple orbits in the DragonX capsule. That is being paid for by some rich US jet pilot and includes my college from a Mars simulation, Sian Proctor. NASA getting a moon base up by 2024? That's just silly talk.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jul 2021)

Can we send JT along for the ride???


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jul 2021)

OceanBonfire said:


> Northrop to build homes on moon orbit under $935 mln NASA contract
> 
> 
> Northrop Grumman Corp (NOC.N) won a NASA contract worth $935 million to develop living quarters for the U.S. space agency's planned outpost in lunar orbit, the weapons maker said on Friday.
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jul 2021)

$935 million for housing, aka Toronto.


----------



## lenaitch (23 Jul 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Can we send JT along for the ride???


I can actually think of quite a few.  I'm starting a list.


----------

